# Omega Seamaster F300 60M/150Ft



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Most people are familiar with Omega SMf300. This is the classic 120m tuning fork diver's watch and it has an excellent write up on the DeskDivers website. :thumbsup:

But recently I had the opportunity to service and restore its poor relation, the 60m SMf300. While I have seen many 120m SMf300, and have two of my own, I don't think I've ever come across this 60m version before. And a quick Google search only shows a few hits, so I'm fairly sure this is not a common watch.

For those interested:

the case number for this 60m version is 198.0054

it's a two part case, same as the 120m, although the two parts are only held together by a rubber O ring, not 4 screws as on the 120m

the crystal is 2.5mm thick, while it is 3.0mm thick on the 120m

the screw-down crown appears to be the same on both 60m and 120m version.

the bezel has no "click" mechanism as on the 120m version. It is free to rotate in either direction.

the movement is obviously the same in both 60m and 120m versions

So I assume the lower depth rating is mainly down to the thinner crystal. And without any "clicks" on the bezel, could this really be considered a serious dive watch? Who cares! I love it and wish it was mine:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

A stunner, what work have you done on it?.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

as above :thumbup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PC-Magician said:


> A stunner, what work have you done on it?.


Quite a bit!

Case polishing / brushing / graining

New crystal and seals

New stainless steel date wheel

New coils / electronics

Full service etc


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

The owner should be very pleased.


----------



## digibloke (Nov 26, 2007)

That's really nice - I love those massive crowns with no guards. Your shirt is looking a little bobbly by the way


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> the crystal is 2.5mm thick, while it is 3.0mm thick on the 120m


Correction! The 120m has a 3.5mm thick crystal! :yes:


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Ive not seen one of those before..............Beautiful looking watch though!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

A lovely watch! :yes:


----------



## EJL73 (Apr 7, 2014)

Just when I think I'm happy with my lot, along comes another watch that I want...


----------

